# Working after deferring from Japanese uni



## wreckerd (Oct 15, 2015)

I have just deferred from Kyoto University and I'm wondering if I can stay in Japan and work on my student visa. Will my student visa stay active or will it be suspended?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Zangi85 (Oct 24, 2015)

if you work partime, I do not think they will check your visa status. In other words, normally they would not check. However, starting with next year as you may know Japan will introduce a Personal ID number and in that case there is a possibility the government will find out. Having said so, they are would not be concerned with incomes that ar not big.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Technically, you can't work on a student visa unless you've applied for special permission. It may be true that some employers might not check -- and some (like private English students) don't even have the ability to check. But if the Immigration guys find out somehow, you could be deported and banned from re-entering (5 years for overstay... not sure how long for student visa violations).

I think it would be safer to apply for permission first but, when I searched for information, I found a University information page that claims you can only get permission to work during the periods you're actively taking classes *and* that you must leave Japan during those semesters that you are not actively taking classes.

If you're hoping to continue living and/or studying in Japan, I suggest you check directly with Immigration or your University to find out the exact rules. Yeah... maybe nobody will check. But it's possible the University reports to the government on foreign student activities and you really don't want to be on the wrong side of the Immigration laws.


----------



## wreckerd (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I checked with immigration and my University and they told me that I needed permission from the university which they won't give me if I'm not actively studying. I didn't want to risk being caught and possibly be kicked out of the university and deported. Thanks again


----------

